# Just had my evening hike



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

funny, but I never used to go out in the evenings, not even during Spring and Summer.  Now I am turning into a night person again, although I still get up anywhere from 5 a.m. to sometimes as late as 9.  But I just love walking in the evenings now.   In the Winter when it gets dark early, I probably wouldn't walk after 5 pm, whenever it gets dark, not by myself.

I'm packing about 15-20 extra lbs.  I've lost 5 lbs since I've been on SF, so a few months.  I'm eating better, and actually eating more because I do this hike that is pretty strenuous, and if you are doing anything that builds/tones muscle I'm finding I have to fuel my bod.  It's more like that too, it's more like fueling up then it is about burning off.  I like looking at it that way because I don't constantly worry about the scale.  Also, I use the measuring tape which is way more accurate.

Anyway, thought I'd toss this out there and see if there are others that enjoy walking, hiking, or something else that really builds muscle.  I read about a lady in Florence Alabama and I think she was 88 at the time, but she would win these swim meets for seniors down at the Y.  She also loved bicycling but it wasn't one of those road bikes, it was just a regular bike like we had when we were kids.  She was so cool, and talk about in good shape.  

I know lots of people have health issues and can't be as active as they want, some aren't mobile at all.  I don't want to make anyone sad, I don't know what it is like to be immobile but I do know that I am slowing down and my time is coming.  I just want to try to keep on keepin on while I can.  It isn't my whole life though, it's just a part of it.  Oh yes, my fave thing about walking in the hills near me, are seeing the deer, birds, and hearing the crickets

Denise


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Denise!
Thanks for this enjoyable post! And thank you for giving me a boost to get busy on doing my exercises and Qi Gong once again!!
:love_heart:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 6, 2014)

What is Qi Gong?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> Hi Denise!
> Thanks for this enjoyable post! And thank you for giving me a boost to get busy on doing my exercises and Qi Gong once again!!
> :love_heart:



Ah Bettyann, this meant a lot to me.  I want to be an encourager, it actually helps me feel I am doing something to help others, not just a selfish life like have led a lot of the time.  I would love to hear about your routine, and it's just one step at a time, and then before we know it, we've taken lots of steps hugs, Denise

PS it's interesting you brought up the Qi Gong, as I understand it has a lot to do with breathing exercises.  I recently learned how to breath to help with migraine, and also, amazingly, breathing exercises help me so much with stress, and learning to truly relax  Then tonight, one of my roomies had gone to a "talk" at one of our Health-food stores.  They were talking about breathing exercises as well.   One thing I've found for myself, is that I need to go easy on my bod, I don't try to break any records, just easy does it works just fine


----------



## Raven (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi nwlady, I enjoyed the post about your hikes. I love to walk and see all the different trees, wildflowers, birds and occasionally
a deer or other harmless animal.  These things make a walk different every time and holds my interest and I want to get out
often when weather permits.  
I am slowing down and can't walk for as long as I did when younger but even shorts walks help keep my joints from 
getting stiff.  Thanks for the encouraging post, keep telling us about your hikes and the things you see when out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh wonderful!  You are like me with the harmless animals, lol!  I lived in places where there were poisonous snakes, and I never felt as good about my walks, go figurelayful:  But having not been raised around them, and knowing what to do etc., is what made it difficult.  Up here, I know the area, the wildlife, and I so love it.  You've probably seen some of my photos I've taken "out there".  

I'm so glad you keep "just doing it".  I've noticed if I slack off for a time, like I did last Winter, I have so, many, more aches and pains.  Have you read about the gelatin thing?  I am hoping that will do some good as well.  I just drink it in my fave, herbal tea with some honey.  And I just use the knox because that's what I can afford  I'll keep you posted on my little "adventures" too Raven.  One of my fave things is when a Killdeer (little bird we have in Oregon) gets in front of me on the trail.  Their, tiny legs go so fast it cracks me up!!  If anyone hears me talking to all the animals, I'm sure they want to alert the funny-farm folks to come and get me, lol!!

This is a Killdeer


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2014)

Envy your 'scenic' walks Denise.  Sounds great!
I've been doing a daily 2 mile speed walk in the mornings, around the neighborhood.  Nothing of interest to see though, ...  but my knees are telling me to slow it down lately. .. sorta like the tin man. 
I go out when I wake up in the morning or I wouldn't do it at all.

Does gelatin work?  Maybe that's what I need.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Envy your 'scenic' walks Denise.  Sounds great!
> I've been doing a daily 2 mile speed walk in the mornings, around the neighborhood.  Nothing of interest to see though, ...  but my knees are telling me to slow it down lately. .. sorta like the tin man.
> I go out when I wake up in the morning or I wouldn't do it at all.
> 
> Does gelatin work?  Maybe that's what I need.



Hi bonnie!

I can't say for sure on the gelatin and joints, not for myself I can't say.  But I have read rave reviews, and results on using it.  We have a fellow here that shared with me on his trying it.  He started on it I think in his mid 60's.  The doctors told him he had no cartilage, and needed surgeries (yes, plural).  He said no, and just went out determined to find something less invasive.  He got started on the gelatin, and at 71, he has zero pain.  The gelatin is of course helping my nails, that where I noticed it most, after about 3 weeks, also, I noticed my skin being softer.  I will keep taking it because I know it has good effects on people.  I think it is a combination of things for me.  The walking, the foods (NOOO diets, or skimping on calories, no way, it's just good choices of what I eat).

I commend you on your walking.  You are like me, I listen to my body, and if it says slow down, I do.  I so wish I could say "take this, all pain will be gone" but natural things like gelatin, or nutrition take time.  I am like everyone else, I want it all now, but I'm learning baby steps will get me to feeling better.  I read a lot, specifically on natural remedies.  It's becoming a life-style, not just a quick fix that doesn't last.  At the same time, I can't tell you I won't stop taking care of myself, I just am doing well for today  I will have to share some of the things I eat.  One thing I am proving for myself is that cutting calories til I am so starved I pig a bag of potato chips, is not the answer for me, I eat, I just move too!! LOL hugs, Denise


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2014)

I think eating right and *moving* is the best answer for sure. 

I don't diet at my age (70) but try to stick to healthy foods, more or less, and do stuff to justify what I do eat.  I've got a lot of outdoor activity to keep me fit I think....  mowing a big yard, trimming bushes and trees all the time, and (simple) house maintenance.   I hate asking someone to help when I like to do things for myself.  
But, one thing,  I've gotten smart enough to know is that I shouldn't be climbing up on ladders anymore .. .. it's been hard to get that in my thick head!!  ..lol .. been lucky so far, no accidents, but .......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guess I should stick to walking.... Will check on the gelatin.


----------



## Raven (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the picture of the Killdeer, it is a beautiful and proud looking bird.
I am going to try Knox gelatin for my nails, after the cold of winter they are brittle.  Good tip to have
it in herbal tea with honey.
I take glucosamine sulfate tablets for my joints and it seems to help, no pain at night like I used to have.
So much good information can be found on senior forums from others experience.  I know everyone is different
and what helps one doesn't help another but I think natural remedies are worth a try.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I think eating right and *moving* is the best answer for sure.
> 
> I don't diet at my age (70) but try to stick to healthy foods, more or less, and do stuff to justify what I do eat.  I've got a lot of outdoor activity to keep me fit I think....  mowing a big yard, trimming bushes and trees all the time, and (simple) house maintenance.   I hate asking someone to help when I like to do things for myself.
> But, one thing,  I've gotten smart enough to know is that I shouldn't be climbing up on ladders anymore .. .. it's been hard to get that in my thick head!!  ..lol .. been lucky so far, no accidents, but .......
> ...



You will get a lot of opinions on gelatin, just like anything else, but you can decide for yourself.  I don't climb ladders, well, maybe a short one, but only if I have no other choice.  I don't like stairs either.  Any movement is good movement, people don't have to belong to a gym, or even hike a hill, it's just moving, you are doing great, and now, we can do great together, even if only online Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Raven said:


> Thanks for the picture of the Killdeer, it is a beautiful and proud looking bird.
> I am going to try Knox gelatin for my nails, after the cold of winter they are brittle.  Good tip to have
> it in herbal tea with honey.
> I take glucosamine sulfate tablets for my joints and it seems to help, no pain at night like I used to have.
> ...



I took the Glucosamine, Chondrotin, and MSM for a long time when I could afford it, I think it is very good and smart to take it  Yes, I learn a ton from others  My fave tea seems to be the apple/cinnamon  I don't put any fake stuff in my bod if I can help it, like those sugar-replacements, but I do use Stevia, in bulk, lasts forever.  I am eating Olive oil at least a couple times a day, real butter, eggs.  Now I know some people have food intolerance with eggs, nuts, seeds etc.  I do eat raw sunflower and pumpkin seeds in my oatmeal, salads, and stirfrys.  Raw, with no salt.  I still eat my breads, but just moderation.

There's a good site, I'll put in the link, again, it's just one gals opinion/findings, we have to form our own http://wellnessmama.com/7419/12-uses-for-gelatin/


----------



## Raven (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Denise for the link.  I am going to check it out.


----------



## lucy (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm doing Qi Gong and have taken 3 rounds of Tai Chi, Bettyann...hope you get back into the practice. There are some great you tube videos on both!


----------



## lucy (Jun 7, 2014)

I know that inn tai chi there is a 70% rule...do 70% of your maximum...gentle is good!


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Denise,
There are a lot of good Qi Gong beginning videos...I have one of them, plus they can be found online. They are not difficult to do exercises, just takes concentration, methinks. You wouldn't think something as simplistic as those exercises would 'help' but they do!  I agree, easy does it...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Bettyann, I will take a look.  I have found so many tutorials on different things, and I'm sure I can find one on Qigong, I will keep you posted on what I find  I didn't do a lot today, well, I did a lot of house-cleaning for the landlord, so I guess that's exercise.  I also walked to the river, and hauled my kayak down there for the Summer.  I think I'll go in the a.m.  I have some pics I'll post Denise

Wish I'd been ready, could have really gotten a good shot of those ducks, they were gorgeous!  That's my goofy, but big-hearted neighbor that helped me carry my kayak down to the riv, and that's where some of us store our kayaks in the grass.  It's a private park for the neighborhood, and pretty safe to leave things down there  Those baby ducks were darling.  I also saw a bald-eagle but could not prepare the camera fast enough Next time


----------



## Pam (Jun 8, 2014)

Love the photographs, what a beautiful place. 

I've got my grandson sleeping over, it's a beautiful morning so I think we'll be taking a walk in the park, feed the birds etc. Last week I took him to a nature reserve to do a spot of bird watching and we had a great day out.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I guess I will google Qi Gong since nobody bothered to respond.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 8, 2014)

I went on a hike this morning with the mutt. Boy, the humidity is kicking in. My dog cools off by taking a dip in the lake along the way. I look like I have too, just sweat though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I guess I will google Qi Gong since nobody bothered to respond.



Kaya, I am forever missing posts, and people miss mine as well, it happens.  Yes, there is always Google, I actually posted about what I found somewhere in this thread.  It's a meditation thing, I haven't read about it, but it sounds just a bit like Yoga


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pam said:


> Love the photographs, what a beautiful place.
> 
> I've got my grandson sleeping over, it's a beautiful morning so I think we'll be taking a walk in the park, feed the birds etc. Last week I took him to a nature reserve to do a spot of bird watching and we had a great day out.



Thanks Pam, I love getting out so much more now, the weather in the evenings is about 70 I think, and we are having warm, breezes 

Your day sounds wonderful Pam!  Not just getting out, but having your grandson too. Kids are so full of questions, and interests, I try to never leave "my" little, Denise at home when I go out, LOL!  I never want to ignore her.  Gee, I miss That Guy, bet he'd have a great pic to go with that comment, LOL!!  Have a beautiful day, I always love seeing your avatar, because I know you are behind it, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

My, lil, orange kayak looks small but it's 8 foot.  The neighbors is a "double occupancy" so it's longer, and narrower:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I went on a hike this morning with the mutt. Boy, the humidity is kicking in. My dog cools off by taking a dip in the lake along the way. I look like I have too, just sweat though.



Excellent bullie, must be great to have your dog  And he's lab right?  They love water for sure!  We are getting the humidity as well, I don't know where you are, but here is mid to Southern Oregon, it can get pretty humid Denise


----------

